# need buying advice all in one printer for home/personal use



## patkim (Dec 17, 2012)

Looking for All in one printer at home. 
Any suggestions / inputs would be great.
Budget is around 4 to 5 K.
Also wish to know if the cartridge would go bad if not used for longer time. 
I don’t see my usage going over 50 pages / month.
Thx.


----------



## debarshi (Dec 17, 2012)

I would suggest you to go for Flipkart: HP Deskjet Ink Advantage - K209g Multifunction Inkjet Printer: Printer
IF it is absolutely necessary for you to have a multifunction printer, I know its twice your budget..........................But considering long term cartrigde costs and printing costs, it will be a better buy

Or if you want only the print function, go for HP K109G (I have this one, and believe me, its the most economical printer out there with Rs 449 for color and black catridge each)

Price ----- 0.74p per black page (600 pages from a cartridge, I got around 560)
               1.79p per color page

This way, you dont have to sell an arm and leg for another cartridge once it goes dry....... Seriously, two cartridges of a normal printer cost as much as the printer itself...LOL
Or if you can take the pain refilling from outside, it will be cheap


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 19, 2012)

patkim said:


> Looking for All in one printer at home.
> Any suggestions / inputs would be great.
> Budget is around 4 to 5 K.
> Also wish to know if the cartridge would go bad if not used for longer time.
> ...



Debarshi's suggested AIO printer could be a good one, esp. because of the cartridge-costs as well as due to probably HP's service being good (i have seen HP's printing-solutions van roaming about near my place often).

I had a similar budget as yours last year, and bought canon MP287 in an offer. to answer specifically your question about usage - i mostly use it for scanning, and seldom for printing. till date (since July last year), i might have used it for close to only 10 pages for grayscale/coloured print-pots, yet fortunately i haven't come across drying up of cartridges, etc., issues.


----------



## rider (Dec 19, 2012)

I don't want to hi-jack this thread but I also need a AIO printer for 3k. Main purpose is scanning and occasionally printing text documents.
In chroma retail store I see Canon PIXMA MP237 is available for 3k. Don't know how it is. Suggest me the best for this budget.


----------



## debarshi (Dec 19, 2012)

Its alright, better than a new thread..... Pixma is good but ink is costly

In the long run, if you print more, it will burn a hole in your pocket


----------



## rider (Dec 19, 2012)

debarshi said:


> Its alright, better than a new thread..... Pixma is good but ink is costly
> 
> In the long run, if you print more, it will burn a hole in your pocket



What is the price of ink and how much it lasts?
Also any idea of some local branded ink and its price. Because I don't want to colour print just for black text printing.


----------



## nayanpr77 (Dec 22, 2012)

debarshi said:


> I would suggest you to go for Flipkart: HP Deskjet Ink Advantage - K209g Multifunction Inkjet Printer: Printer



I also have this query. What do you think of HP - 2515 Ink Advantage Printer. Its of the same product line and costs Rs.5499. 

Thanks in advance.

Nayan


----------



## debarshi (Dec 22, 2012)

Very good printer, but dont expect excellent scan results...... They are modest at best


----------



## nayanpr77 (Dec 23, 2012)

debarshi said:


> Very good printer, but dont expect excellent scan results...... They are modest at best



Thanks for the heads up. Is it good enough for scanning PAN cards and certificates? I think what you are saying is that it will not scan photos with amazing results...


----------



## sgniranjan (Jan 7, 2013)

Guys i din wanna start a new thread so i'm posting my question here....

I'm in need of a AIO
I'l be using it mostly for printing black and white documents and occasional scanning and colour printing
I need less maintenance costs and LOW printing costs.....also easy and cheap refilling or cartridge replacements.....I'l b printing a LOT of(Mostly black) documents(electronics related datasheets)

My budget is 4k to 5k and cant go beyond that
I would appreciate it if u guys gimme more than 1 option....

pls give ur suggestions guys


----------

